# Paraculo



## Skalami

Bonjour,
je cherche une traduction pour le mot "paraculo". Je pense comprendre le sens (opportuniste, rusé, qui cherche justement à protéger ses arrières), mais je ne trouve pas un mot aussi percutant et imagé en français. "Opportuniste" me semble un peu faible, "profiteur" ne correspond pas vraiment.
Qualche idea?

Merci.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Skalami et bienvenue sur le forum ,
Comme toujours, cela dépend du contexte *exact*. Donc si tu veux plus de précision, donne-nous toute ta phrase. Si l'on excepte le sens premier de "homosexuel", cela peut se traduire par "malin" et ses synonymes : voir *ICI.
*Ciao


----------



## MCM.Paris

Bonjour, en effet, comme souvent pour ces expressions populaires, tout dépend du contexte. À Rome on s’apostrophe entre copain « a paraculo !» (« eh mon pote ! »), mais en parlant de quelqu’un qui a fait une mauvaise action, je crois qu’on peut aller jusqu’à traduire par « fils de p. ». Mais évidemment la traduction la plus proche est « malin » et tous ses synonymes, comme indiqué par matoupaschat
Buona giornata


----------



## marco 1958

Scusa Matou se intervengo, mi hai chiesto tu di correggerti: "paraculo" non significa affatto omosessuale! L'esatto contrario, anzi: egli è uno che *si protegge il culo*. Parare nel senso di fermare, proteggere, chiudere. 
Dunque è un furbo, furbone, furbastro. Un volpone!
Allorché tutti gli altri ci rimettono il didietro (per esempio quando sul posto di lavoro, tutti sono ... diciamo educatamente... "licenziati") lui no: perché è "malin" o qualcosa del genere.
In conclusione io direi:

Paraculo: s.m. dialettale romanesco: furbo, furbone, furbastro, un volpone, ma anche uno scroccone.
Aggettivo: un tipo davvero paraculissimo (molto divertente e furbo) 
Agg. sost. fem. la paraculaggine (l'attitudine che designa chi sia affetto da furberia cronica e congenita. Chi salta la fila alla cassa, sale sull'autobus senza biglietto, scrocca la cena agli amici e non paga mai da bere è affetto da paraculaggine).
Ass. sost. fem. la paraculata ovvero (raro neolog.) il paraculismo. 
Esempio: _E mò basta, mi hai davvero stufato con tutte queste paraculate! _(trad: non ti metti mai in giuoco personalmente!)


----------



## matoupaschat

matoupaschat said:


> Comme toujours, cela dépend du contexte *exact*. Donc si tu veux plus de précision, donne-nous toute ta phrase. *Si l'on excepte le sens premier de "homosexuel"*, cela peut se traduire par "malin" et ses synonymes : voir *ICI.*


 Dal Treccani (QUI):*1.* In senso proprio, omosessuale maschio passivo (il femm. è talora usato col sign. di prostituta)​
Ciao


----------



## marco 1958

Io invece ho capito Matou, che stamattina non ti senti molto bene, purtroppo, e mi dispiace.
Mi astengo -benché tentato assai- dal riportare l'aggressione da parte di un non madrelingua, tanto meno padrone delle espressioni volgari tipiche della Capitale.
Guarda qua, dizionario wikipedia:
*

Etimologia / Derivazione*

composto di _para-_ ( radice di _parare_ nel senso di proteggere, salvaguardare) e culo

*

 Parole derivate*



paraculaggine, paracula, paraculata


Poi guarda qua il dizionario Italiano Romanesco del 900.
http://grwavsf.roma1.infn.it/vb/frasca/SF_Romanesco.pdf

Esso riporta quale unico sinonimo non volgare quello di paravento (parare il vento): persona furba. La traduzione NON dipende dal contesto esatto e a nessuno mai verrebbe in mente a Roma di immaginare di collegare il termine a un omosessuale passivo (che in quanto passivo è meno furbo di quello attivo, nell'immaginario maschile)
Non soltanto la tua spiegazione è fuorviante per Skalami ma nel 2013 è pure completamente disinformata e ignorante della lingua viva romanesca. Quanto al 1600 non ci posso giurare: ma non siamo nel 1600. Già Giovanni Gioacchino Belli -Poeta di Roma- a fine '700 accredita il termine paraculo come dico io e non come omosessuale maschio passivo (mai sentito!).
Ti faccio infine presente che il dialetto romanesco, l'unico nel quale compare il termine paraculo, si suddivide nel dialetto della città DI ROMA (mescolanza di Romano e Fiorentino) e del resto del Lazio (con inflessioni meridionali).
Apparentemente (Sansoni) la traduzione esatta è _*combinard, démedard*. _Fossi in te Matou, prima di attivarmi su materie perigliose, risciacquerei i panni in Arno, anzi: nel Tevere.


----------



## marco 1958

Non so se vuoi che continui a correggerti l'ortografia italiana o preferisci restare così come sei, che forse è meglio.
*Paraculo è dialettale romano*: premesso che culo è parola nazionale, se di omosessuali si trattasse ti informo che a Firenze si predilige all'uopo il termine buco (c aspirata) a Bologna buso, a Napoli 'o mazz, a Milano busone etc.
L'origine che proponi (omosessuale passivo maschio) forse -e dico forse- si perde nella notte dei tempi. Però ti lascio alle tue incrollabili certezze sui dialetti delle altre nazionalità con una poesiola del Trilussa che spero ti faccia meditare.
*L'uguaglianza*
Fissato ne l'idea de l'uguajanza
un Gallo scrisse all'Aquila: - Compagna,
siccome te ne stai su la montagna
bisogna che abbolimo 'sta distanza:
perché nun è né giusto né civile
ch'io stia fra la monnezza d'un cortile,
ma sarebbe più commodo e più bello
de vive ner medesimo livello.
-L'Aquila je rispose: - Caro mio,
accetto volentieri la proposta:
volemo fa' amicizzia? So' disposta:
ma nun pretenne che m'abbassi io.
Se te senti la forza necessaria
spalanca l'ale e viettene per aria:
se nun t'abbasta l'anima de fallo
io seguito a fa' l'Aquila e tu er Gallo.

Direi buon natale a questo punto, no?


----------



## leppie

Da milanese posso dire di non aver mai sentito usare "paraculo" nel senso di omosessuale, mentre il significato di approfittatore, furbo, furbastro (che forse è il termine più vicino) è piuttosto comune.


----------



## Nino83

Penso di aver trovato un articolo interessante sull'argomento. 

http://www.adnkronos.com/Archivio/A...IDE-ACCADEMICI-ITALIANI-E-TEDESCHI_124200.php 



> Lorenzetti...ha accertato che l'attestazione *piu' antica* di ''paraculo'', ma con il  significato di ''sodomita passivo'', risale intorno al 1830: lo dimostra  il manoscritto di un poemetto romano di 150 sonetti, di ignoto autore,  scoperto dallo stesso Lorenzetti alla Biblioteca Casanatense di Roma.  Sarebbero stati, dunque, ambienti nei quali l'omosessualita' maschile  era frequente ad operare, in forma sconosciuta nel corso dei decenni, la  trasformazione della parola, fino a farle assumere il significato di  ''furbo''.



Quindi avete ragione entrambi. 
Il significato originario era quello ma al giorno d'oggi l'unico significato possibile nella lingua italiana, standard o meno, è quello di furbo.

A mio avviso, in questo caso sarebbe sufficiente inserire l'aggettivo _arcaico_ o comunque _regionale_ perché nessuno (anche qui in Sicilia e non solo a Milano) penserebbe alla parola _sodomita_ come sinonimo di _paraculo_.


----------

